# Online Cognitive Behavioural Therapy course



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

This is a free CBT course. I found it a while ago, but have come back to it.

I find it better than my actual therapy sessions.

http://moodgym.anu.edu.au


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks, i will check it out.


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## shiner500 (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to check it out.ty


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

No worries. Hope it can be of some benefit.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm still working on this course, but I think I'm starting to see some improvement, especially at work. Has anyone had a chance to do any of it?


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks interesting. I'll start it now.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I did the first lesson, was somewhat enjoyable/good learning experience lol. I need to get back to it though, sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## Cisco (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for this! I've been working through the program (I'm on the second module I think) and it's been very interesting. I've read stuff about CBT before, but I like the way this site has you work on categorizing the example characters thoughts before they have you try to figure out how to categorize your own. There's some neat stuff here.


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

Just wanted to keep you all updated with how I'm going with this.

This programme has helped my anxiety considerably. I used to shrink in my chair at work and hope no one would notice me. I would avoid the lunch room often sitting at my desk or going for a walk.

I now feel intergrated in to the team around me. I walk in to the lunch room and speak without even thinking and even went to the last staff party and had a great time.

I am using this course as an overall health plan that I've set myself.

I started taking Zoloft with the intention that I would use it while I went full force in to a holistic approach to my mental health and general wellbeing.

This approach has involved ensuring I eat a balanced diet, lots of water, daily exercise, the Zoloft and the CBT. I can say I'm feeling pretty good with the progress I have made. I only really started to notice the changes when I started this programme. I still have a few sessions left with my Psychologist, but don't feel I need them at this stage.

I really hope you can give this course some time, and hope you too can reap some benefits from it.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

So is CBT like re-framing thoughts?


----------



## kathrynshmathryn (Sep 30, 2011)

Neat! Gonna try this!


----------

